# moving pets



## Terrycolby (Aug 25, 2010)

How do I bring my pets to Italy ( Milan area) from Massachusetts? Can anyone recommend anything? I have been trying to find a reasonably priced option for our pets which includes cats, dogs, parakeets and a small tortoise. The dogs are snub-nosed so need extra precautions. Looked at taking the QE2 but does not allow birds.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How many cats, dogs and birds, precisely?

Birds and tortoises can be tricky, as the health requirements are harder to meet. (Do you get birds and tortoises vaccinated?) You probably need to check with the Italian consulate for more information.

If you've got a large number of animals in total, you probably should look into an animal shipping service. They have pretty thorough knowledge of all the regulations and care considerations. Google "pet shipping" and you'll get a few to select amongst. I had very good experience with an outfit called Pet Express out of San Francisco and a few other members have mentioned other pet shippers they've used.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know you will not like what I suggest but is it possible to re-home some of your pets with trusted people? the journey alone may not be kind to birds and as for toitoises, well I think you may not be able to bring into europe as they are not imported now as they used to be for pet shops. If you need to go back to USA it will be a massive headache to return all these pets, and imagine if you had to leave them in italy. Animal welfare is not strong here, trying not to generalise as many people care for pets well,(sorry to those who are good caring pet owners) It is difficult enough bringing cats and dogs.


----------



## Terrycolby (Aug 25, 2010)

*pets*

We have decided to take the Queen Mary II so most of the animals can travel with us. The small critters are going by a pet carrier. As the pets are considered family cost isn't being considered.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

good on you! we had a pet chauffer to take our beloved pets to Italy and back, they went by road and stayed at hotels along the way, cost a small fortune, but worth every penny. I would do it again if and when I have to!


----------



## duggsy69 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi - i am hoping to return to europe - to italy - next year and bring my dog with me. i am british, but the complication is my dog is Chinese! That is I'm coming from China. I've read some general information online and it seems fairly straightforward, but I would be very happy if anyone had any further insights they could give me.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

duggsy69 said:


> hi - i am hoping to return to europe - to italy - next year and bring my dog with me. i am british, but the complication is my dog is Chinese! That is I'm coming from China. I've read some general information online and it seems fairly straightforward, but I would be very happy if anyone had any further insights they could give me.


I think the waiting time following vaccine is 3 months (It used to be 6 months) from January, otherwise same advice as in this thread. Contact DEFRA to confirm/seek further advice.


----------

